# Scrubs/Exfoliator for legs



## LillyV (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, so I got myself a Braun Silk Epil to epilate(sp?) my legs. I love it! But.. I get tons of ingrown hairs! (just for the record, I have dark coarse hair on my legs, that grows really fast).

I'm giving St. Ives Apricot Scrub a try on my legs, how often should I do it? Sometimes, if I remember, I dry brush my legs too. Do you know of any other good options?

Thanks!


----------



## Aprill (Oct 26, 2007)

I use the bodycology scrubs, I love them!!!


----------



## LillyV (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks April! I've also heard that this one: The Body Shop - Cocoa Butter Scrub is really good. What do you girls know about it?


----------



## swankychic (Nov 1, 2007)

Those little exfoliating gloves work really well in the shower with any body scrub. I am using a pumpkin smelling one from bath and body works...makes me want pumpkin pie every time I shower.


----------



## fawp (Nov 2, 2007)

Actually, I use sugar. Just take a handful and rub it on your skin during the shower or bath. Its natural so it won't cause breakouts or in-grown hairs, it's super cheap, and it disolves in the water so you don't have to worry about it clogging the drain.


----------



## miss_cherie (Nov 3, 2007)

I use Philosophy's 'gingerbread man salt scrub'. Smells divine


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 3, 2007)

I might start to use sugar. Thanks for posting.


----------



## yokke (Nov 9, 2007)

and also nice to use dry-herbs. (of course I have to crash the herbs like scrub)


----------



## vash (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Lilly. For me ,I love Buffy (the backside slayer) by Lush. It's great for exfoliating and leaves your legs soft and silky


----------



## katherinelesley (Nov 12, 2007)

I use a dead sea salt scrub from those little mall kiosks (not sure if they're everywhere or just here) and it works incredibly, even minimizing the appearance of cellulite a little (not that I really mad much to speak of in the first place).


----------



## hoangplinh (Nov 21, 2007)

St. Ives Apricot Scrub is great choice, for me at least. I applied it 3 times a week. You can use exfoliator in a different day a week , without using scrub as well. remember to apply moisture right after that.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 21, 2007)

I recently ordered a couple of books about Spa treatments (it has recipes in it) from Ohio link so i use the homemade exfoliator or baking soda.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 21, 2007)

honestly the best "body" scrub that ive used is the st. ives apricot scrub.

but i also use the exfoliating gloves for my shower as well.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 21, 2007)

exfoliating gloves are great. i also mix coconut oil or olive oil with sugar.


----------



## estrela666 (Nov 21, 2007)

@Faith-Abigail: Sugar it's a great idea and ecological! I will try it!


----------



## monniej (Nov 21, 2007)

i use exfoliating gloves with my regular shower gel or body bar everyday.


----------



## Aniger86 (Aug 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LillyV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm giving St. Ives Apricot Scrub a try on my legs, how often should I do it?

Everyday if you can. That way, the ingrown hairs will be released to the surface of the skin faster. Also, using a rougher scrub will be more effective as more dead skin is being removed as opposed to a gentler scrub.


----------



## BeachBarbie (Aug 16, 2008)

i did a google image search to try and find the exfoliant my manicurist uses on legs. Qtica Pomegranate-Lime Sugar Scrub "The perfect exfoliating product that will never leave residue, clog drains or whirlpool jets. No mixing necessary it dissolves completely. Never dries or irritates skin. Perfect for manicures, pedicures or exfoliating in the shower. Ideal on arms and legs after shaving or waxing. 10 oz." it comes in different kinds, i didn't realize that haha

hand &amp; nail soaks &amp; scrubs at bebeautiful.com


----------

